# Little lagoon fishing



## sstephenson4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Im probably going to go to the little lagoon in gulf shores this weekend. I was wondering how I should fish there, and what unguys think about the little lagoon etc. also I was wondering where I should launch my kayak, could I go in from little lagoon pass? Also I know that live shrimp works well there but what types of lures and artificial baits work well here. What should I expect since it is January?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

sstephenson4 said:


> Im probably going to go to the little lagoon in gulf shores this weekend. I was wondering how I should fish there, and what unguys think about the little lagoon etc. also I was wondering where I should launch my kayak, could I go in from little lagoon pass? Also I know that live shrimp works well there but what types of lures and artificial baits work well here. What should I expect since it is January?


 
Get Gulps and DOAs. Just my opinion. Good luck and have fun. O*D*W


----------



## sstephenson4 (Jan 15, 2013)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Get Gulps and DOAs. Just my opinion. Good luck and have fun. O*D*W


Thank you, have you fished there a lot before? Do you ever catch any reds?


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Several years ago caught a couple nice reds on live shrimp. It was at the inlet. But haven't fished their since Ivan. I used to like it when the tide was going out but not sure how it is now.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Where you launch depends on the wind. I believe the winds will favor a north shore launch. There is a nice public boat ramp on Fort Morgan Rd that has restrooms as well.
I have caught both reds & specs on the north side, west of the ramp. The flounder should be out to sea as this is the time of year that they spawn..........


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

sstephenson4 said:


> Thank you, have you fished there a lot before? Do you ever catch any reds?


 
Yes, caught lots of reds and specks, and flounder in the fall. You can catch a good mix of fish throughout the year. O*D*W


----------

